# HELLO GUYS.



## JUNKERS388 (Apr 18, 2009)

HI,
I JUST SIGNED UP. HOWEVER I HAVE BEEN READING TOPICS ON THIS SITE FOR A YEAR OR SO. I'M CURRENTLY BUILDING A JU 188. MY SON AND I HAVE CHOSEN TO MAKE ONE FROM 9./KG 26 OFF THE DECALS SET. THERE IS NOT MUCH INFO IN THE SET. I KNOW THIS WAS A BOMBER UNIT. BUT, DID THIS UNIT ALSO USE TORPEDOS? OR WAS IT ONLY BOMBS? 
RICK.


----------



## seesul (Apr 18, 2009)

Welcome aboard Rick!
Hope someone will be able to answer your questions.
Greeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## Airframes (Apr 18, 2009)

Hello and welcome from England. I'm not 100% sure, but I believe KG26 was only used in the bombing role, having been equipped with Heinkell III's earlier, and been a major component during the Battle of Britain.
There are others here who can probably provide a fuller answer, but AFAIK, 'off the top of my head', the Ju188's of KG26 were used in the 'Little Blitz' against targets in southern England and London, in late 1943 to 1944.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2009)

G'day rick, welcome!

one decal reference I have (see below) does indicate torpedo use but I dont have either book references...

Source AIMS 1/72 Decal set Ju188


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 20, 2009)

From the book Luftwaffe Aerial Torpedo aircraft and Operations in WWII on April 21st 1945 four junkers Ju 188's were shot down by mosquitos out of 8 and five Ju88's where shot down over the North Sea. The aircraft where based in Northern Norway and where supposedly seen dropping there to torpedo's to help avoid being attacked. The Ju 88's where part of II/KG 26 and the Ju 188's where part of III/KG 26. Line up of III/KG 26's in Norway. Luftwaffe claims 6 crews lost.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 20, 2009)

Picture from the book Waffen Arsenal series 183 though a smaller picture of the same aicraft is in the book mentioned above


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 20, 2009)

Welcome to the site and good luck with your build.


----------



## SpitfireZPC (Apr 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome! I'll look forward to seeing it when it's completed.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2009)

Welcome to the family mate! Looking forward to see the finished model....


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2009)

Welcome ....and my contribiution.

Source unknown.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 21, 2009)

Dont know if this will help but found this while looking through some of my older stuff.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 21, 2009)

Welcome!

Here is what I found.....

Kampfgeschwader 26

III./KG 26
"In 4.44 converted to Ju 88A-17, and in 8.44 - 11.44 to Ju 188A-3."

from 'Warplanes of the Luftwaffe' by David Donald, pg 176...

"_Ju 88A-17 was a Ju 88A-4 Torpedo conversion with two LT F5b torpedoes and equipment fairing beside nose."_

pg 181....

"_The Ju 188A-3 version was a torpedo bomber, able to carry two LT 1 B or F5b torpedoes under the inner wings......"_

Looks like 9./KG 26 did have Ju 88s with torpedoes after April '44.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi Rick, and welcome to the forum. Oh, dump the CAPS lock, it gives the
impression you're shouting. Hope you find what you're looking for....

Charles


----------

